# Who here has heard of Luca Marenzio?



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I would have put that in the composer guestbook section, but that section doesn't get much attention and I wanted a lot of people to see this. I quite like his compositions. Apparently he was a pretty popular composer in his day. Some of his madrigals sound pretty out there though, kind of like Gesualdo. Lots of "harmonic" surprises. But his compositions are very good imo. Should be better known.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I have his 9th book of madrigals sung by _La Venexiana_ who I think sing those last two videos. I actually prefer them to Gesualdo's madrigals, a composer i've never really been able to really get into. I'm not sure why that is Marenzio's works seem more simple, unadorned and beautiful to me.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

No.

Thank you so much

Ryan O'Brian OBE


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Some time back I was deeply into Renaissance music and picked up a good many recordings of madrigals by Marenzia, Monteverdi, and Gesualdo. While I prefer the latter two, Marenzia surely composed some lovely music. I have the recordings by _La Venexiana_ of his sixth and ninth books of madrigals. You might also be interested in Sigismundo d'India whose works were also recorded in the marvelous series by _La Venexiana_.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm just starting my adventure into Renaissance madrigals, but from what I've heard, other top name madrigalists include Luzzaschi and de Wert. Both used a fair bit of chromaticism like Marenzio. A friend of mine prefers all these three to Gesualdo, and I have to say I'm not particularly fond of Gesualdo myself. It does seem like a pity that he's so popular when these other composers are barely known.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Chordalrock said:


> I'm just starting my adventure into Renaissance madrigals, but from what I've heard, other top name madrigalists include Luzzaschi and de Wert. Both used a fair bit of chromaticism like Marenzio. A friend of mine prefers all these three to Gesualdo, and I have to say I'm not particularly fond of Gesualdo myself. It does seem like a pity that he's so popular when these other composers are barely known.


Have you tried Gesualdo's Responseries?


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Have you tried Gesualdo's Responseries?


Actually, I did listen through them a few times many years ago. I recall liking them more than his madrigals.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, way back in my youth when I had a short and crazy spell for ye olde musicke.. 

/ptr


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Is he with Ferrari or McLaren?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I discovered Marenzio just recently. Striking, highly expressive music. Not as outright weird as Gesualdo. I like him better.


----------

